# Where to start???



## Wilburinho (Jun 18, 2012)

Good Afternoon All,

I have very recently been offered the chance through work to relocate to Cape Town. I have a wife and 2 children (6 & 15) and would like some honest views if possible to help us to make what is quite a hard decision.

The thing is, we have around 12 weeks to sort things out if we do go ahead and having read contrasting views would really appreciate any advice (both positive and negative) as this is a very small window to work in.

Ideally advice around the following would be great as these are the questions that we keep asking ourselves:

* Do we really need to live in a security estate - no issue doing so but is it really necessary?
* What areas can be described as safe? Read good things about Somerset West, Gordons Bay & Stellenbosch?
* We are looking at the International school in Blouberg or Hout bay but this would mean a great deal of travel. Do we really need to look at the international schools or are we being somewhat snobby about this?
* I will be travelling into central Cape Town each day - is this hard work by car? What's the traffic like etc etc
* Any idea of average household utility bills would be good as we all have to balance the books

We really are considering this from an "Adventure" perspective but need to remain aware that adventure should not mean life threatening.

I'm not getting much information from my employer at the minute so anything anyone can help with will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you all for reading


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Wilburinho said:


> Good Afternoon All,
> 
> I have very recently been offered the chance through work to relocate to Cape Town. I have a wife and 2 children (6 & 15) and would like some honest views if possible to help us to make what is quite a hard decision.
> 
> ...


Welcome Wilbunrinho
Seems as if the world and his brother wants to live in Cape Town! 
* Yes, it is good to live in secure estate or secure neighbourhood.
* Safe areas all depend on where you live in which town.
* Travel is a nightmare. Heard on the travel report this afternoon that traffic was at a standstill from midcity ( CT ) up to the CT airport... try to live closer to work or schools.
* An average utility bill... depends on your needs etc.
Electricity for four.....R1000 pm
Water: R300-R500pm depending on season
Which other utilities did you have in mind?
Some people needs R40k per month to survive whilst others can surive on R4k or less per month.

Have you ever been to SA?

It may be worthwhile to do a recce and familiarise yourself with the lifestyle, etc.
It is winter currently and very, very cold in the Western Cape!


----------



## Wilburinho (Jun 18, 2012)

Johanna said:


> Welcome Wilbunrinho
> Seems as if the world and his brother wants to live in Cape Town!
> * Yes, it is good to live in secure estate or secure neighbourhood.
> * Safe areas all depend on where you live in which town.
> ...


Thank you for the welcome and your words of advice Johanna. 

I'll be honest. I never thought that I/we would be moving to Cape Town but it appears that the city is booming and I see it as a massive opportunity for both my family and career.

I have been heavily browsing property rentals in the Cape Town areas and based upon what we can see and the locality of the schools it looks as though we will be looking for something in the Somerset West/Strand area. My wife does not drive and currently walks everywhere for both necessity and health reasons - is that something that she will need to give up? 

There are areas in my own town here in England that I would not walk down so is it fair to say that just like most towns, there are good and bad areas? Sorry to sound so nieve but we literally have been asked if we want to go in the next 12 weeks and are relying on the Pandora's box that is the internet for information.

Oooooh travel not good then. I suppose the issue for me is that I will be working bang smack in the middle of the city and will have to travel in and out irrespective of distance. I suppose distance will minimise the impact but I have noted that there is a train route from Cape Town through to the Somerset West/Strand areas. Is this a practical mode of transport i.e. safe/cost effective?

In terms of utilities, I was thinking along the lines of matching what we pay here Vs. SA. So:


Electric/Gas
Water
Council Tax
Home buildings and contents insurance
Life insurance
TV Licence
Satellite TV?
Mobile phone - The 15 yr old is likely to have a breakdown without her mobile

I understand refuse may be chargable? Anything else that I can expect that I do not pay here as above?

No, never been to SA. As I said earlier, this is very spontaneous so currently very ignorant to both the culture and lifestlye.

I am trying to broker a recce from my employer so hopefully will have that chance. Last thing I want to do is do everything of the web and be renting/schooling unseen.

Good news is I have just checked the weather for Cape Town this week and it would appear that temperature is a relative measure. We are in Summer in Blighty and we are 2 degrees warmer than Cape Town tomorrow. Very very cold for us in Yorkshire is -15c. That's what we hit this winter...please tell me that's not the same in Cape Town???

Thanks again for your help Johanna

Andy


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Wilburinho said:


> Thank you for the welcome and your words of advice Johanna.
> 
> I'll be honest. I never thought that I/we would be moving to Cape Town but it appears that the city is booming and I see it as a massive opportunity for both my family and career.
> 
> ...


Hi again Andy
I lived in the UK for almost 11 years, know exactly what the "summers" feel like!



I do hope someone in your situation will see your posting, I do not live in Cape Town, but in the Western Province, quiet little village.

You do not pay council tax when you rent and household insurance will also depend on the area and security.

Mobile phone contracts are becoming a lot cheaper. Have a look at the following:
Broadband ADSL | Internet | Computers | Software | Forum
Satelite and TV :
About R550 pm
Our electricity bill is about R350 pm, we use a gas hob and that costs us very little, 9kg every three to four months. (about R180 per 9kg)
Apart from life insurance ( which will depend on the cover you require ) , you will need medical cover ( we are with Bestmed , which is subsidised)
Water : About R120 pm ( we do have a borehole from which the garden, washing machine and toilets are connected to)


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Sorry, I referred you to an ADSL page, which you would also want to know...
Mobile phones, compare Cell C, 8ta, Vodacom and MTN


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Finally, a way to compare cellphone contracts - Broadband | Moneyweb


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Andy, I am extremely pessimistic about SA and especially if children, particularly female kids are involved.

CT IS different to the rest of SA iro crime, in terms of degree, but still streets ahead of most of the UK.
so if you did go,whatever you are used to regarding awareness multiply by factors of 10.
if you were single, male, just starting out, my advice would be go,enjoy, its great, etc...
Family? you will probably leave wondering what the fuss was about.
but if it goes wrong, even for an instant, its life changing.
and thats your decision.

career? unless you are an engineer or cutting edge IT with an International Company, prospective employers post SA wont know the Companies or culture of who you worked for.
and wont know if the references in those Companies are related to you.
I dont know you,have no axe to grind,just think as a family man, you have more options than SA.
my 02.c worth.


----------



## Wilburinho (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks again Johanna

Both links very useful


----------



## Wilburinho (Jun 18, 2012)

Daxk said:


> Andy, I am extremely pessimistic about SA and especially if children, particularly female kids are involved.
> 
> CT IS different to the rest of SA iro crime, in terms of degree, but still streets ahead of most of the UK.
> so if you did go,whatever you are used to regarding awareness multiply by factors of 10.
> ...


Hi Daxk,

Thanks for the perspective. Can I ask if you live in Cape Town and if so, are you really saying that it is not possible to feel safe and secure even outside the city areas and living in the suburbs? I would have thought circa 30 miles from the city should afford some security?

In respect to career I am transferring with my crrent employer which itself is a multi-national with circa 50k employees so that should hold weight in itself I would think? I appreciate that working for an SA company may not carry much weight but the intention is to remain internal to my current organisation.

Thanks again, all helps us to balance pro's & cons

Andy


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Andy,in that case, workwise, your position is good and will increase your value.

The usual mantra that if you are careful you will be ok falls apart when you talk about home invasions (aggravated Armed robbery on the SA Police Services Stats) and Hi-jackings.
and its for those that its recommended that Gated,walled, electric fenced Secure Complexes are better.
Cape and its surrounds are lower incidenced than lets say Johannesburg, but again, a friend and her husband were robbed and tied up in their home at midnight two weeks ago in the Western Cape by three armed men.
Fortunately they were not harmed.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

sorry, missed this, no, Andy,I lived in Pretoria/Midrand and left SA 7 years ago because of crime.I used to spend a week a month in Cape Town for 3 years, so got to know it fairly well.


----------



## arnaud (Jul 29, 2009)

Wilburinho said:


> Good Afternoon All,
> 
> I have very recently been offered the chance through work to relocate to Cape Town. I have a wife and 2 children (6 & 15) and would like some honest views if possible to help us to make what is quite a hard decision.
> 
> ...


I would recommend Somerset West. Depending where you work. As for crime, Cape Town is far from perfect but similar to most western big cities. There are plenty of expats living here (especially British). Sure you will enjoy it, even if I would prefer living in a quiet town in the country side in the Western Cape province.


----------



## chris rossouw (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi 

I am currently in Cape Town and would like to meet with as many expats as possible. Any contacts would be appreciated.


Best wishes

Chris


----------



## Sara-J (Dec 12, 2012)

Wilburhino... What did you decide to do in the end?


----------

